# Need help with 64 gto cowl tag decode???



## ezskater (Dec 1, 2015)

Hello, I just bought a very original 64 GTO that has been off the road since 74, been here in CA the entire time. From what i can tell it was built in Fremont, CA and is originally starlight black. The car does not have its original engine, though what appears to be the original limited slip rear end in still in place. I am having trouble decoding the options on the cowl tag / data plate and was wondering if anyone could help me decode it. Primarily my question is if there is anything on cowl tag I can use to prove this car is an original GTO? Thanks so much for the help!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums!! :cheers
Maybe this will help.
Decoding the 1964 to 1974 GTO id 3136


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

The Fremont plant used the Chevrolet UPC code system for options on the trim tag. Oshawa and several other plants used this system as well.

On your trim tag, there is no way to say the car is a GTO. you will have to contact PHS and send them $65, and they will be able to get you a copy of the invoice with the originally ordered options on the '64 LeMans. The GTO was an option on the LeMans in '64, 65, '72, and '73

From the bottom line of your Fremont trim tag, the following can be decoded:

A49 = deluxe seatbelts, should be the brushed fold open style buckles, similar to used on parachutes. Before automotive seatbelts took off, most of the vendors making woven belts with buckles provided them to the aircraft business.

B70= padded instrument panel, AKA padded dash

B80 = roof dip moldings, the shiny stainless mldgs on the roof gutters.

No codes for AC or vinyl top, that's good... reads like the basis of a really sweet '64, get the PHS docs and you will learn more.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Also check your vin number, it should start with 824 indicating a V-8 engine for the GTO 389 and the Lemans 326 for 1964. If the VIN starts with 624 it cannot be a GTO.

The 64-2237 indicates a 1964 Lemans Hardtop, here is the link for PHS-Online. mentioned by Pinion Head.

Something else to look for would be a steering stabilizer shock absorber connected to the drag link, this was a factory item only available on the 64 GTO.


----------



## ezskater (Dec 1, 2015)

*Great info!!*

Thanks so much guys, you are awesome! I really appreciate all the helpful information. Thanks for the PHS advice, glad they give more specifics about a specific car. So they will specifically state if this particular car/VIN was ordered from the factory with the GTO option according to the invoice? And with this info with technically prove its authenticity even though its original engine is long gone? Also, I looked and the steering stabilizer shock absorber connected to the drag link is still in place. Also, it has the limited slip rear end that looks original, was that limited slip a GTO only option or did those come on the base lemans also? Thanks again


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The PHS information will provide to you the build sheet and the billing history, there is also available for a small fee from PHS a copy of the original window sticker. The limited slip rear end was also available with the lemans.

I believe the GTO option was listed as RPO 382 and will be similar to this example of a build sheet from a 1965 GTO.


----------

